# Canon Updates EOS E1 Video Plug-in



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 26, 2010)

```
<p><strong>London, UK, 26th August 2010</strong> Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Canon today announces a new plug-in further enhancing quicker and easier editing of EOS MOVIE footage in AppleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s software suite, Final Cut Pro. The update will be available to download for free from mid-September.</p>
<p>EOS Movie Plug-in-E1 for Final Cut Pro version 1.1 will add to the recently released Plug-in-E1 by providing support for the Canon EOS 60D, the latest addition to the EOS range. The plug-in will allow users to view metadata and EXIF data for movie files. It will also provide support for multi-core processing, allowing even faster conversations with the latest generation of Macs.</p>
<p>The original plug-in was designed to convert EOS MOVIE footage from CanonÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s EOS 5D Mark II, EOS 7D and EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR cameras to AppleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s high-quality ProRes 422 codec at approximately twice the speed of AppleÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s standard conversion. Users will still have the benefits of being able to add timecode and reel names to footage quickly and easily.</p>
<p class="facebook"><a href="http://www.facebook.com/share.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-updates-eos-e1-video-plug-in/" target="_blank" title="Share on Facebook">Share on Facebook</a></p>
```


----------



## Neuron (Aug 27, 2010)

That's awesome! Sadly, however, these benefits don't apply to T2i owners - such as my self. Don't really understand why not.


----------

